# Ohio Largemouth Over 10lbs?



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Just wondering if you know of anyone who has caught a largemouth bass in Ohio waters that was over 10lbs. I heard a story this weekend from a reliable source and was looking for others with a similar story.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Work with a lady whos husband has 2 largemouth right at and just over 10lbs on his wall from ohio water. Granted they were from ponds.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

My brother and my cousin both caught the same bass in a pond that was over 10lbs. It was a few months apart, too bad someone else caught it and mounted it.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I know of a private pond that has atleast one largemouth that's 10 lbs. I've seen it for the last few years during spawing. It's huge, i've never seen a bass in ohio so big. I have never tried to catch it during spawing. I just don't have the heart to pull it off it's bed.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know of a 9+ and a 8+ lb fish ( saw pics with them on the scale) that came from the old Lake Wanoka back when the lake was full of weeds and very fertile, ( about 15 years ago) now it is almost sterile since every homeowner tore out the natural shoreline and cuts grass down to the waters edge and they removed all the weeds from the lake.

The biggest largemouth I ever saw was when I was in High School, in a local gravel pit I used to sneak into, saw him for a full minute as he swam past me and slowly cruised along the edge, he was an honest 10+ lb fish, never hooked him but he was 3 times the biggest fish I ever landed ( 5+ lbs) 

Salmonid


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I caught one about nine years ago out of a farm pond , And My bestfriend caught one Out of Burr Oak about 6 years ago while Catfishing using a Bluegill head.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've caught numerous 8-9lb largemouth out of Lake Rockwell over the years.The 2 biggest went over 12lb. All were weighed and released.......Mark


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

wait.. isnt the state record around 13lbs? you didn't have any of them officialy weighed?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I do not know anyone who has caught a 10lber in Ohio. I would like someone to prove they caught one with a pic. Then I will believe!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I got to agree. I'm sure someone has but most peoiple will look at a 3 lb fish and think its 7 or 8


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah this is one subject where i wouldn't take someones word for it


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I've caught 2 largemouths over 10lbs. Both were at private ponds.........the most recent was last summer. I keep our older digital camera in my truck - ALWAYS - for just this reason..............

I didn't drive that day..............

I could have killed myself. It was on the last cast with a black spinnerbait and WHAMO! Hit it like a ton of bricks! We were catching 3-5lbers all day at this pond on rubber worms. It NEVER gets fished, way out in the sticks and the guy works with my buddy.......and he never lets anyone fish there.

The first was at my cousins private pond. I threw it back also (didn't have camera either) couple years ago..............I saw him the next day and told him about it. He asked me if I kept it to get it mounted!! DOH! I said "no, I didn't want to keep a fish that nice out of your pond" 

He said "dumba$$............."


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

No camera but did you have scales?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, it's not 10, but it's 8.5#. My grandfather caught & mounted a 9.5# the same day. Two weeks later my cousin caught one just under 8.5#. All were in the Fairborn Daily Herald. All were caught at a lake in Southeaster Ohio. All 3 were weighed at Down's Bait & Tackle. All 3 were caught in 1988.

Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

hey bassmastermjb a few years ago you were telling me about a 15lber that a guy you know caught out of west branch.was that the same fish that the dnr would not take cuz he did not keep it but had pics of the fish.keith the old westbranch bait shop owner said it was weighted in there at his shop.do you have pics of the fish still?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice mount MELON, it looks really nice.As for my post, I have no reason to lie, especially about a fish.I go through this every time I mention the bass.I weigh them and throw them back, it's not that big a deal to me.I do have a pic of a 29 1/2" Smallie I caught back in 1979 out of the Chagrin River near the polo grounds(the fish was never weighed).I think it was that last time I took a picture of any fish I caught.If I can find a way to post a polaroid I would, cuz then maybe some of the non-believers will change their minds.You can always stop by the shop to see it if your in the area........Mark

PS.....Last year there were 2 9+lb largemouth caught from the culvert pipe off Lake Rockwell Rd that were officially weighed at West Branch Bait & Tackle.


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

rockwell is a subject that we dont want to talk about but the two bass over 9lbs were they caught on a night crawler on the bottom?thats what i heard


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishing101,Why do some people take it so seriously? I bass fish cuz I love it.I catch 'em then throw them back, not a big deal.When I catch a 15lb'er I'll be taking some pictures.Keith from West Branch verified the 15lb'er that I mentioned caught out of Jay Lake(West Branch) a couple years ago, so you know it's not a fairy tale.I am no longer friends with the person who caught the fish. He released it back into West Branch without taking a scale sample, but it was officially weighed. He has a website CMO Outdoors.The picture of the fish is there.....Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Correct, the guy was fishing off the bottom for catfish with a crawler.He lost a bigger one the same day when he caught a white perch and was bringing it in.The fish was never hooked but wouldn't let go of his fish.It fell off when he was pulling it up the wall.He said it was much larger than the one he caught.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

fishing101 said:


> rockwell is a subject that we dont want to talk about but the two bass over 9lbs were they caught on a night crawler on the bottom?thats what i heard


I would say as long as they were fair caught, a catch is a catch.


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

heck with it im going to say it rockwell has bass in it 10lb+ ez wont say how i know but lets just say i know.why did that guy not keep that fish did he know it was a state record?i know a guy that was there at the shop when it was weighed he said it was a real hawg. joe said that the drn ask him some crazy question about that 15lb bass.i would love to caught a fish that big.do you know how he caught that bass you said it was caught from the jay lake part of westbranch?


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey bassmastermjb, I just searched the website and I saw that he has 9 pages of bass pictures, however I did not find the fish you are discussing. Is it in a different gallery? I would love to see this picture. Thanks


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i'v caught alot of big ohio bass over the years, all in ponds and pits. a big bass in ohio is 4+ fish over 7 are rare i don't know how many 3 lb fish i have seen called 5 even 7-8 lb fish. and bad scales will often say fish are heavy. im a big sceptic on most fish caught that are called over 8. i know of only 2 fish over 10 on official scales one from cc years ago that was 10.7 in a tourney and the other in a private lake. remember for a fish to be five it has to be 20in+ or just a mutant
put fish on good scales and tapes, alot of people are amazed how big a 3 looks


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

cant find that site?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Bassman,he had 2 websites but thought the fish was on the CMO one.I'm trying to find the CMO Outdoors and am coming up empty.I had the picture stored, but when my computer took a crap I lost everything i had stored.How did you get to the CMO site?


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Did a Google search of 'CMO Outdoors' and got http://www.charlesmillsoutdoors.com/ as the number one return. Is this the correct site? There are several pictures of large ohio bass on there. Clicked on Photos on the left of the screen.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

He caught the fish on a craw & Rapala combo.He had the line through the eye of the crawbait.Then tied the end to a floating Rapala.When he cast it out, let it sink and all he would do is pull his rodtip up 12-18 inches.This made it look as if the Rapala was trying to eat the craw.He caught the bass on the craw


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Yep, thats him.I made the mistake of showing him a couple of my honeyholes on Rockwell.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

On the photos page I clicked on Bass, the one with 91 files, some weights are listed some are not, please list the correct photo if it is on there.


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

how big was this fish mark thats a nice bass.is that ludue loks like your fishing from a boat?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The 40+lb channel cat he's holding was caught right below my house.It beat the state record by 1 1/2lbs but he didn't register the fish.He put it in a farm pond that sits next to his grandma's house.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd say the fish was 3-3 1/2 lbs....it's a baby


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

that's not the pic.The picture of the 15lber he has is of him holding the fish while standing on the shoreline of Jay Lake


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This is NOT a 40#+ Channel Cat. 

http://www.charlesmillsoutdoors.com/photos/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=2


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

not even close...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The picture you posted of me is from Rockwell.


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

who cares how big it is it looks like a monster. i want to here about some of the bass you have caught mark.sorry mark i didnt know that was rockwell


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

That's the right fish.It was a little over 40lbs.If I had taken a picture of it with him holding the gills so you can see it's belly you would change your mind.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

One thing I have never understood..... Why lie/exaggerate about fishing or hunting? Don't even get me started on that Flathead that is posted as 83#+ 

Fellas' I'm out of this post! See ya



bassmastermjb said:


> That's the right fish.It was a little over 40lbs.If I had taken a picture of it with him holding the gills so you can see it's belly you would change your mind.


I have to respectfully disagree w/ ya on that one.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

the biggest bass u have ever seen was 10+ bass outof meander i gave my uncle a roster tail and was fishing a finger of the lake off shore and he just pull ing he lure out of the water and jumped for thlure but my uncle feacked out and jumped bakc but it was the biggest bass i have ever seen in ohio


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

mark whats your biggest bass out of rockwell?i caught a 9.4lber under the bridge 4 years ago


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The catfish isn't a big deal, its still a nice fish. I've caught them much bigger out of here.When he caught it I guessed the weight of it 30lbs.I was wrong.


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

lol you said he feacked out lol


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

So bassmastermjb, the pic you are talking about is not on the website, correct? And I'm not calling anyone a liar, I would love to see a fish of that magnitude. Thanks for all the input guys, I believe a 10lber is possible, so I got a new dream for this mid-march, lunkerhunter-I think you know what I mean


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Both of my biggest bass went 12+ and were both caught just below the house about 6 years apart.I was half way up the hill with the first one and I turned to my buddy and said "Derek, this is the biggest bass I've ever caught in my life.You know what? It's also the biggest bass I ever let go." I walked back to the water and let her go.


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

hey mark spook like to true angler


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

bassmastermjb said:


> Both of my biggest bass went 12+ and were both caught just below the house about 6 years apart.I was half way up the hill with the first one and I turned to my buddy and said "Derek, this is the biggest bass I've ever caught in my life.You know what? It's also the biggest bass I ever let go." I walked back to the water and let her go.


Great post!
Regardless, who honestly cares what was caught and what wasnt. It still is not going to make me stop trying. This was a bad topic, I knew this would happen.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

here's one my brother got some years back.believe it or not but it had a redwing blackbird in it's stomach! taken from a farm pond that produced at least 1 other 10 lber plus several 6's and 7's!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I have caught a few in the 7s out of the portage lakes chain (East, Nimmi, Rex) and from a few farm ponds. Most came in March or November/December. The only true 10+ bass that I have personally witnessed caught and weighed by others were in the Dravo strip pits east of Cincinnati (near Newtown). Those pits were a bass and crappie factory, with many very large fish taken each year. I spotted a few in the spring that were larger than the 10+'s that I saw caught, but they were too spooky in the crystal clear water to let me get a good cast at 'em.

I checked that area out my last trip to Cinci, and it looks to be a private ski lake with many of the pits combined into one big one. Too bad, since it provided the best bass/bluegill/crappie fishing in that area when I lived down there.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/lado4304/springopen04.html 
pic of a 7.8 during a tournament

I have caught and measured an 8.9 there. A few over 7. 

I have seen one that very well was 10 caught by another angler who immediately released it. I was next to him when he did it and shared in awe, that was 1999.

I had a kid come in for his first office appt no too long ago. He started telling me about a 15lbr from W.Branch...and on and on. I told the PO to drug screen him. Returned positive for meth-cocaine- and marij. and that is no lie! hmmmmmmm...

Very possible for a 10+ locally. Needs a killer forage base. Rumor of electroshocks from Nimi with a 13+.

I'm going with ODNR to ladues shockfishn this year...I'll keep you posted...

Good snowy topic!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw a mounted 10lb 3oz largemouth at a hillbilly's house in Newark. I was there for work and started to talk about fishing. I mentioned quarries and he said he worked at one south of Lancaster. Said he caught it on his first cast there in the big quarry on a Rapala.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I know of an 8 and a 12 from Mogadore both in one evening using a white jitterbug. This was in 1983 in the south end. I was fish the exact same spot these fish were taken earlier in the day and told the guy who caught them wher I was fishing. I did not see the fish but I have somewhere the picture and have seen the mounts.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I caught one that was 24" from my parents pond. My brother caught what I believe was the same fish the next yr and it was 24.5"...He also released it and we've never seen it since. I have no idea what it weighted...It wasn't a very girthy fish...If anything it was a little on the skinny side for its length.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

7+ pages of stories of 10#+ fish and not ONE picture!!!my best was only 5 1/2#


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

the farm pond i fish at (family) had a big fish years back, but there was a 10lber picked up off the surface.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

That CharlesMillOutdoors site is a damn joke!!

Dude is fishing in Hodgson/rockwell and a quarry.

They talk about conservation and stocking along with pictures taken in a kitchen! Glad as hell that guy isnt living around my area


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

Got one 11.4 out of Hodgson about 8 years ago. Weighed him on a Rapala digital and let him go.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree with NBF about that site. How can you call yourself a conservationalist when the first pic I see is of 6 bass on a stringer in the bottom of your boat in the driveway at home? Ive only kept 2 bass in my lifetime only to get stuffed.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

NewbreedFishing said:


> That CharlesMillOutdoors site is a damn joke!!
> 
> Dude is fishing in Hodgson/rockwell and a quarry.
> 
> They talk about conservation and stocking along with pictures taken in a kitchen! Glad as hell that guy isnt living around my area


Regardless of where he is fishing, it shouldnt matter.
Your telling me if you went to lake hodsgon or a quarry and caught a 10lb bass you wouldnt brag about it??? Let me guess, you wouldnt even take a picture right? 

I understand hodgson is a pay lake, but it is still a excellent fish.
I fish that lake quite often and the size is good but the numbers are better. Why does it have to come from a large lake (Alum, Mosquito, Portage, etc.) to be impressive??


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Let me guess...you are part of his show and site

HILLBILLYFISHING.com



liquidsoap said:


> Regardless of where he is fishing, it shouldnt matter.
> Your telling me if you went to lake hodsgon or a quarry and caught a 10lb bass you wouldnt brag about it??? Let me guess, you wouldnt even take a picture right?
> 
> I understand hodgson is a pay lake, but it is still a excellent fish.
> I fish that lake quite often and the size is good but the numbers are better. Why does it have to come from a large lake (Alum, Mosquito, Portage, etc.) to be impressive??


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have never meet or care if i do meet him.but the guy has some nice fish and some good info.and hodgson is a awsome lake and thats the bottom line!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

More pics from this site. Isn't the state limit 5 LM?

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/search.php?searchid=135&cpage=3


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

thats one dangerous dude he has some monster bass there


----------



## fishing101 (Jan 14, 2007)

wow were can i get a cat like that?that thing is huge!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> More pics from this site. Isn't the state limit 5 LM?


haha I like how on his homepage he has "stay legal" then a odnr symbol... tryin to cover his tracks!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

If you remember his thread(s) he and his son or a buddy caught those fish. Either out of West Branch or Nimisila.
His West Branch pict didn't ring a bell. It looked more like LaDue. I recognized his Nimi pictures though.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

This thread could go under the recent discussion about Meth...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> confidentiality prohibits any further disclosure.


LOL.me thinks me gets the drift.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nip, i must concure...


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, this is an ohio fish.

javascript:void(0)


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

10 lb. Largemouth caught in Ohio? ....Yes, no, no, yes, he lied, no, yes, yes, no, no, no, I know he is, no he didn't, I saw it, no, no, yes, almost, no, no, your turn, no, I have pictures, and hmmmmm


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Let me guess...you are part of his show and site
> 
> HILLBILLYFISHING.com


Heck no, i just like to stir the pot! CMO's days sound familar, sorta like this one..
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=36575

"BANG BANG"
At least CMO has got pics!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Post # 16, page 2, bassmastermjb caught a 29 1/2 in smallie out of the Chagrin River????????? 29 1/2 in. !!!!!????? Must be using a metric tape.....


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

HAhahah here we go again......29 1/2" smallie? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Thats not a stretch...... thats just absurd...the world record smallmouth that has stood for like 50 yrs.and or at least the last time i checked was 11 lbs 15 oz. at 27 inches...........when you add 2.5 inches to that... that fish would weigh 15 lbs........GET REAL

And as for all these people claiming multiple 10lb bass in ohio.....Im sure there have been a few........But too many people are full of crap


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

29 1/2" smallie? Bassmastermjb, you need to cut back on the booze.....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I haven't taken the time to read this entire thread, but I'll say I have never seen an Ohio 10lb largemouth. I gave up fishing for bass, but used to fish hard for them years ago. I fished farm ponds, the public lakes, rivers and gravel pits; gravel pits far & away gave up my best LM bass. I never carried a scale back then, but I doubt I ever pulled a LM that went much over 7lbs.
I used to measure the really big ones and then toss them back.

My uncle lives in Tenn and fished the pro-am bass circuit for 12 years during retirement and he has a few in the 16-17 lb range on his wall. Not OH bass of course - these were caught in Florida. My wife's grandfather also caught numerous 10+lb bass and an 18lb 9 ounce monster all in Florida. The 18lber is mounted in the family cabin in Michigan.


----------



## marky_mark896 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of good fish stories in this thread. Thanks for entertaining me on a cold snowy day. Now I gotta wait til spring to catch one of these 10+lb bass up here. I'm sure I won't have a camera or scale on that day, but I'll give it my best guess.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

hahaha.. funny stuff


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

My best was 7# out of Long Lake and it was a monster. I thought it was 10# until I weighed it. I wrote the measurements down somewhere incase I ever wanted to get a replica made. It was over 23.5" long and 15" girth. I weighed it on a Berkley digital scale, had a nearby boat snap a pic, and released it. If I can find someone with a scanner Ill post it.

I know there are 10# fish in West Branch. Had one a lot bigger than the 7# I caught jump in front of me about 20' out from the boat and I couldn't believe my eyes. I was staring out were he jumped and then he jumped again close enough I could of got him with my net if I would have been ready.

About 5 or 6 years ago a guy caught a 10# at North Res. It was in the local paper.

The fish in my avatar are 3# and 3.5#. That will give you an Idea how much larger a 10# would have to be.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I am sure there are fish in this state, even in public water that are over 10 lbs. I'm not trying to doubt ANYONE, but I do believe that often times our ability to estimate the weight of bass over 4lbs is very warped. For all of you guys who have caught ten pounders, for your estimating reference I have attached below (a) a picture of two fish that weren't even 10lbs in the aggregate and (b) a picture of a 4.5lber. These fish WERE NOT KEPT. They were photo'd in a garage and put back on their beds.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree with redhawk, I thought these were at least 8lbs till I weighed them. A 7and some change and a 6lber. This was back in 2001. A 10 is possible and believe it has been done but not by many.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree that it is extremely hard to judge a fish over 4 lbs, especially in ohio where you don't get that many fish that size. But I'm extremely good at estimating a 12 incher! right down to a 1/4"


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I've personally seen one of the bass caught in my area over ten pounds. In fact , this guy has caught two over ten pounds on the same lake. He had the first one mounted and released the second one. The mount is a beauty , and this lake has yeilded many bass in the 6-8 pound range....It's private and well kept................THE CATKING !!!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Why are there so many negative people on this site.Guys just can't wait till a post comes up that they get a chance to drill somebody and knock them down.If anyone wants to stop by to see the picture of the 29 1/2 inch smallie you are more than welcome to stop by and see it.The pictures were in Bedford Gun & Tackle from 1980 till they closed.Sorry,if your feelings are hurt when you see it LMR Smallmouth Master, because your biggest isn't anywhere close.There's a difference between bragging and being proud.The guys that replied to this thread with their catches are proud of what they caught and have every right to be.Don't let the others get you down, because they haven't caught a fish as big as yours, and probably never will.A 10lb bass caught in the northern states is a great accomplishment.I've bass fished all over this country on the most pristine bass lakes there are Lake Fork, Sam Rayburn and Minnetonka to name a few.I've fished with alot of people that are either current or retired on the bass circuit,these guys are the best there are. Instead of putting in the time to gain the knowledge of what it takes to catch big bass on a regular basis,you'd rather spend your time calling someone a liar.It's much easier to do the latter.For all you guys that have posted and had the chance to catch a big bass, way to go!! I belive you cuz I've caught them myself.There's nothing we have to prove to anyone.


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

I wasn't going to do this but I feel like I have to put in my .02 on this topic. I have never caught a bass that would go anything over maybe 7 lbs. I've caught some real pig smallies up at the big lake but a 29 1/2" smallie? Come on dude you are on something! That would be a world record! I did a search on the internet and there are no smallies that go anything over 27.25" and that fish only weighed 9 lbs. 4 ozs. back in 1900. Personally I think you've been drinking a little to much of the hoga water! You seem to be all talk as I have looked for a picture gallery from you and there is none?! I don't live far from you so why don't you pm me your address and I will stop over and verify your 29 1/2" smallie for everyone. If not just keep blowin the smoke!

here is the linky!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I have to agree. So you caught and released a smallie bigger than any in the recorded history of fishing huh? Heres some pics of a few smallies that went between 22-24inches and weighed just over 5 and 6 respectively. A 29 1/2 would be between 12-15 lbs IMO. 

Cmon...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> Heck no, i just like to stir the pot! CMO's days sound familar, sorta like this one..
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=36575
> 
> "BANG BANG"
> At least CMO has got pics!


yeah wise @ss....no one to take my picture but had a camera and made do!!

NEWBREED FISHING!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The biggest bass I have ever caught was only 6lbs. There are a lot of nice bass out there. But I would say if u want to get a nice fish go to a private pond.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

NewbreedFishing said:


> yeah wise @ss....no one to take my picture but had a camera and made do!!


Now those could have been taken anywhere and any time! 
I was just messin man. No need to get your panties in a bunch!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

5.....
4.....
3.....
2.....

(just counting down until this thread is pulled!) 

Before it does get pulled can someone please post the pic of the TWO "STATE RECORD" CATS ( ) from that webs site in the Catfish discussion forum? I would like to start this thread all over with using those fish as the topic!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Pig, so what are you trying to say?I'm a little confused.So all the people in this world that are 7 foot tall each weighs 290lbs, all 20 inch watermelons weigh 10lbs, all 24 inch fish weigh 6lbs? You should have stayed in school,might have learned something.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Cant for the life of me figure out why I am even going to respond to your idiot remark but I will anyway. I catch PLENTY of BIG Largemouth...I have had 3 over 7lbs in ohio....never once in my reply did I ever say there weren't 10lb Largemouth in OHIO as I believe there are. I have caught at least 50 in the 5-6 range....big deal, who cares (at least I have pictures). My remark was concerning your assenine comment about a 29 1/2 inch smallie which I know, (and ANYONE else with common sense knows) is impossibe ANYWHERE, even EERIE, Dale Hollow, you name it! That was just pure stupidity. My avatar is a lunker (4lb 10oz) in Ohio and it was 21". By most calculations a 
29 1/2 inch smallie (although impossible) would be about 14 lbs. Dream on and keep drinking....it may help to turn over the tape measure as inches are on the other side from centimeters. Say what you want...I always have pics.
Hell, that fish would have been a hood ornament on my truck! And I would be all over TV for my IMPOSSIBLE catch.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,time to put this one to bed.another simle question reduced to a unwinnable,senseless name calling contest


----------

